
How Josh Kaufman Does Research - pavanyara
https://superorganizers.substack.com/p/how-josh-kaufman-does-research
======
zerop
Somehow I believe not taking non academic advices from people who have gained
knowledge from books. Take it from people who have been on situations rather
than someone who has studied them.

~~~
refactor_master
I believe “it depends”. Sometimes you’ll be surprised how clueless even
holders of PhDs can be; rather than grasping the scientific thought and
methodology to a higher degree than most, they have mostly accumulated years
of facts and perceived seniority (which in some countries counts for more than
it should) — my personal experience in natural science.

